
Show HN: New type of job board for teams and projects gt $50,000 - andrewfromx
http://45.55.223.60
======
andrewfromx
What if the new model for software development is you join a "band" with a
lead singer, a drummer, etc. Five guys in the band. The band answers to no
one. They are never employees of any of the companies they work for. Some
bands can headline and charge $1,000,000 for a project that will only take
them two weeks cuz they are that fucking good. And that same million often
goes to mediocre programmers and takes TWO years vs two weeks. And the final
product something isn't even as good as the rock star programmer band.

I.e. Let's hollywoodize the programming industry with crews that work gigs.
There are major gigs that pay big league dollars and agents and managers
negotiate these deals.

~~~
NetStrikeForce
I was under the impression this is what vendors and contractors did; or even
outsourcing companies.

~~~
andrewfromx
well they often have more than 5 and their teams are often terrible.

~~~
andrewfromx
i'm talking about paying a premium for a team that works well together and has
been doing so for years. That's worth gold.

------
webmaven
Interesting idea, and I definitely see a need for this sort of focused site.

But.

You seem to assume that teams have exactly 5 members.

The site seems to effectively be static HTML, the sidebar links all go to the
homepage, the same teams are displayed on every page view, and search is a no-
op.

Is this actually a working web app, or just a static HTML MVP to gauge
interest?

~~~
andrewfromx
I think 5 is the perfect number. Maybe I'll allow teams of 4 with a silhouette
pic for the last member?

But definitely no more than 5.

It's 1/2 way in between working web app and static HTML MVP to gauge interest.
The three example teams "xray coders", "Always On", "Get It Done" are made up
from pics from uifaces.com. The 0x7a69 team is my real team.

~~~
webmaven
Sure, no larger than 5 is a good limit. But how about 3 (backend dev, frontend
dev, designer)? Or 2 (dev and designer)?

~~~
andrewfromx
yeah I see it like a band. The best bands in the world usually have 5. But
Green Day had 3. Interesting note: after Green Day was super successful they
added 2 more "sub" members.

------
zachlatta
Does everyone on the page know that you've put them on there? Some of the
photos are of friends and I'd be surprised if they were willingly listed.

~~~
andrewfromx
They agreed to uifaces.com terms and conditions no?

